# Socom/ M6



## the thunder (3. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im forum und überlege mir für die nächste saison ein intense zu holen. ich bin auf der suche nach einem dh bike, das ich vorwiegend im bikepark und auf unterschiedlich schweren homespots einsetzen würde. somit bin auf das socom und das m6 geraten. allerdings kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden welches zu von den beiden und welchen dämpfer ich nehmen soll.
zurzeit fahre ich ein demo. 
ich hab mir diesen thread schon durchgelesen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303656&highlight=intense+gegen+socom 
aber viel. gibt ja auch neue erkenntnis und erfahrungen über die bikes.

vielen dank schon mal

mfg


----------



## MS- RACING (3. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

ich bin beides gefahren und beides sind saucoole Bikes. ich persönlich fahr jetzt nur mehr mein M6....

Solltest was brauchen, ich hab ein paar Sachen (neuer M6 oder neuer SOCOM) zu Sonderkonditionen zu verkaufen.... einfach PM oder mail an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the thunder (3. Oktober 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin beides gefahren und beides sind saucoole Bikes. ich persönlich fahr jetzt nur mehr mein M6....
> 
> Solltest was brauchen, ich hab ein paar Sachen (neuer M6 oder neuer SOCOM) zu Sonderkonditionen zu verkaufen.... einfach PM oder mail an mich.


 
ok vielen dank schon mal. wenn ich weis welches ich nehmen soll meld ich mich
ich freue mich sehr über weitere erfahrungen und meinungen.

mfg


----------



## fx:flow (3. Oktober 2008)

bin kein m6 gefahren, aber ich halts für ne sache der vorliebe. socom lässt sich mit dualply-reifen bis auf 16,0kg drücken, das m6 ist da ein wenig schwerer (hat durch 83er innenlager auch zusätzlich nicht die möglichkeit einer sehr leichten xt-kurbel bspw, auch wenn jetzt immer mehr leichte 83mm-kurbeln an den start gehen).

fernab vom gewicht ist handling usw. auch von der rahmengröße abhängig, ein small-socom ist/war extremst wendig. den bügel-effekt, den ich schon mit meinem socom hatte, wirst du im m6 nochmal verstärkt haben. eine sache sauberen fahrens.

ich würde das bauchgefühl entscheiden lassen.


----------



## the thunder (3. Oktober 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> bin kein m6 gefahren, aber ich halts für ne sache der vorliebe. socom lässt sich mit dualply-reifen bis auf 16,0kg drücken, das m6 ist da ein wenig schwerer (hat durch 83er innenlager auch zusätzlich nicht die möglichkeit einer sehr leichten xt-kurbel bspw, auch wenn jetzt immer mehr leichte 83mm-kurbeln an den start gehen).
> 
> fernab vom gewicht ist handling usw. auch von der rahmengröße abhängig, ein small-socom ist/war extremst wendig. den bügel-effekt, den ich schon mit meinem socom hatte, wirst du im m6 nochmal verstärkt haben. eine sache sauberen fahrens.
> 
> ich würde das bauchgefühl entscheiden lassen.


 
ok danke. mir würden vom gewicht her auch schon so ca.17 kg reichen. ist es denn schwer ein m6 auf 17kg zu bekommen, ohne oneply reifen und carbon parts etc?
und lohnt sich der aufpreis bei dämpfern zu einem ccdb ?
wo liegen die unterschiede zu einem von manitou?

mfg


----------



## fx:flow (3. Oktober 2008)

ccdb ist so aus der box heraus soweit eigtl der beste auf dem markt. hat technisch ne menge am start und wenn man sich in die einstellmöglichkeiten reingefunden hat, wird das die beste wahl sein. wenn du aber günstig an einen revox dran kommst, könnte man von der differenz zur ccdb-version evtl sogar titanfeder dafür und tuning für'n dämpfer machen lassen. kommt von der performance her fast aufs gleiche raus, ist aber um eine titanfeder leichter 

ein socom mit 17kg aufbauen is wirklich leicht. rahmen wiegt mit stahlfeder um die 4,25kg (je nach farbe, größe und dämpfer), meiner in small mit manitou und manitou-titanfeder bringt es auf knapp unter 4kg. beim m6 werden die 17kg mit 2ply und ohne die übelsten parts evtl schon etwas schwieriger (verglichen mit den gewichten, die so im netz umhergeistern von aufgebauten rädern), aber ob da nun 200g mehr oder weniger drauf sind, wird keiner merken. wenns dann aber 2kg sind, schon eher 

vorteil vom socom sind eben 73mm innenlager und ein von haus aus sehr leichter rahmen. m6 ist verglichen damit schwer und hat ein 83mm innenlager, welche saint oder gravity light erlauben, die sind zwar mittlerweile auch sehr leicht, kommen aber nicht ganz an die 73mm-kurbeln ran.

soo..


----------



## iRider (4. Oktober 2008)

the thunder schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich bin neu hier im forum und überlege mir für die nächste saison ein intense zu holen. ich bin auf der suche nach einem dh bike, das ich vorwiegend im bikepark und auf unterschiedlich schweren homespots einsetzen würde. somit bin auf das socom und das m6 geraten. allerdings kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden welches zu von den beiden und welchen dämpfer ich nehmen soll.
> zurzeit fahre ich ein demo.
> ich hab mir diesen thread schon durchgelesen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303656&highlight=intense+gegen+socom
> ...



Keine Erfahrungen mit einem M6, bin Socom-Fahrer. Sehr wendig und in den allermeisten Fällen genug Bike für mich. Denke die Frage welches Bike das Richtige ist stellt sich nicht wenn Du Deinen Fahrstil und der Härte der Trails auf denen Du fährst als Grundlage nimmst. Dann sollte es eindeutig sein. Zu gross sind die Unterschiede IMO. Wenn Du eher Wert auf Linienwahl legst und eine wendige Geo liebst, gerne springst und pedalierst dann Socom.


----------



## haha (4. Oktober 2008)

für hometrails auf jeden fall ein socom, geht zur not auch ganz gut bergauf. ist einfach mehr der allrounder, da sind auch verwinkelte gardasee trails möglich.
m6 kennt halt nur eine richtung, nämlich bergab, mim socom kann man mit etwas anstrengung noch locker zum spot kurbeln.
hatte beim socom schon immer den gedanken im kopf, ob tatsächlich stabil genug ist.
die sorge war aber unberechtigt, bei knapp 90 kilo mit ausrüstung hats bisher noch alles locker weggesteckt.


----------



## the thunder (4. Oktober 2008)

haha schrieb:


> für hometrails auf jeden fall ein socom, geht zur not auch ganz gut bergauf. ist einfach mehr der allrounder, da sind auch verwinkelte gardasee trails möglich.
> m6 kennt halt nur eine richtung, nämlich bergab, mim socom kann man mit etwas anstrengung noch locker zum spot kurbeln.
> hatte beim socom schon immer den gedanken im kopf, ob tatsächlich stabil genug ist.
> die sorge war aber unberechtigt, bei knapp 90 kilo mit ausrüstung hats bisher noch alles locker weggesteckt.


 
danke. ich glaub ich werd schon das socom nehmen, da ich halt auch ein relativ leichtes bike aufbauen möchten. das einzige was mir noch ein bischen sorgen macht ist der lenkwinkel. mein kumpel der mathias fährt auch ein socom und er meint, dass der winkel schon ziemlich steil wär. 

aber daran gewöhnt man sich oder?


----------



## Christiaan (4. Oktober 2008)

M6 kann mann auch leicht aufbauen, meins ist 17.5kg mit Pedalen, und coil Gabel. Ich fahre zurzeit Maxxis Lust UST Reifen(bin noch kein 70kg mit Ausrustung) aber wenn mann ein Ti Feder am Dampfer steckt, ein Boxxer WC Gabel und schwerere Reifen, sollte es immern och um das gewicht sein.


----------



## haha (5. Oktober 2008)

@the thunder:
der lenkwinkel ist meiner meinung nach völlig in ordnung. absolut laufruhig bei hoher geschwindigkeit, und auch noch akzeptabel für verwinkelte action.ein m6 fällt da noch flacher aus. 
die entscheidung von m6 zum socom sollte man, finde ich, nicht aus gewichtsgründen fällen, wie christiaan schon sagte, kann ein m6 auch sehr leicht sein. da gehts eher ums fahrverhalten. rein dh und park ein m6, wer auch mal etwas treten muss ein socom.
für mich wäre ein m6 nicht das richtig, da ich wie schon oft gesagt auch mal touren mit dem socom fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (5. Oktober 2008)

Zeig mir einen Park oder ein Rennen in Deutschland wo man wirklich ein M6 "braucht". Will nicht sagen dass es nicht schön ist eins zu fahren, aber brauchen? 

Ich habe noch das alte Socom mit dem 1° steileren Lenkwinkel und finde ihn nicht zu steil. Ordentlich stabil auf schnellen Strecken und dabei noch sehr wendig wenn es mal enger zugeht. Ab dem 2008-er Modell ist der Winkel aber flacher was das Bike bestimmt nochmals besser bei schnellen Sachen macht.


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Oktober 2008)

naja diese frage nach dem "brauchen"... sehr vieles - wenn nicht alles - ist auch mim ss machbar  womit mir bei einem noch leichterem radel wären, was man ggf auch in die auswahl nehmen könnte.


----------



## haha (5. Oktober 2008)

@irider:
von brauchen hab ich auch nichts geschrieben. ich habe lediglich eine empfehlung gegeben, welches bike ich mir für welchen zweck holen würde.
ob jemand so etwas braucht, muss jeder selbst wissen...


----------



## the thunder (5. Oktober 2008)

haha schrieb:


> @irider:
> von brauchen hab ich auch nichts geschrieben. ich habe lediglich eine empfehlung gegeben, welches bike ich mir für welchen zweck holen würde.
> ob jemand so etwas braucht, muss jeder selbst wissen...


 

ich hab mir gerade mal ein m6 in "exel" zusammen gestellt und komme auf ein gewicht von ca. 17,3 kg. das würde mir voll ausreichen. ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich dann mein demo bissle leichter mach und damit die homespots fahr und das intense dann nur für bikepark-besuche und urlaub nehme.


----------



## iRider (5. Oktober 2008)

the thunder schrieb:


> ich hab mir gerade mal ein m6 in "exel" zusammen gestellt und komme auf ein gewicht von ca. 17,3 kg. das würde mir voll ausreichen. ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich dann mein demo bissle leichter mach und damit die homespots fahr und das intense dann nur für bikepark-besuche und urlaub nehme.



Dann hast Du 2 "Bügel-Bikes". 

@ bachmayeah: ss hat zu wenig Federweg um mit den Bremswellen klarzukommen die bei Rennen oder im Park entstehen. Socom ist die goldene Mitte IMO. 
M6 würde mich reizen, aber wen ich die Probleme mit dem Federkontakt am Dämpfer lese und der Aussage von Christiaan dass der Dämpfer bei leichten Fahrern überdämpft ist höre dann bleibe ich wohl noch eine Saison auf dem Socom.  Oder hoffe auf das M3 Evo.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich schätze, es spielt auch etwas das Fahrergewicht mit rein. Für schwerere Fahrer ist wohl das große Gerät besser. Laut Intense Support selbst ist das Socom kein "everyday downhillbike".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (6. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich schätze, es spielt auch etwas das Fahrergewicht mit rein. Für schwerere Fahrer ist wohl das große Gerät besser. Laut Intense Support selbst ist das Socom kein "everyday downhillbike".



Da der OP aber auf eine ziemlich leicht aufgebautes Rad Wert legt nehme ich mal an dass er die Waage eher weniger belastet.


----------



## the thunder (7. Oktober 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Da der OP aber auf eine ziemlich leicht aufgebautes Rad Wert legt nehme ich mal an dass er die Waage eher weniger belastet.


 
ganz genau^^
ich wieg mit austattung ca. 65 bis 70 kg
noch eine frage: das m6 ist ja nicht so handlich in engen und technischen passagen wie z.B. das socom.  wird das m6 handlicher wenn man es sehr leicht aufbaut oder macht des kaum einen unterschied?
also ich mein z.B. beim umkannten oder so


----------



## Christiaan (7. Oktober 2008)

Unterdampft is Ist vielleicht mehr den Dampfer, aber Ist mit ein wenig anderne der einstellungen eigentlich jetzt top,


----------



## haha (7. Oktober 2008)

@the thunder:

das m6 ist von der geometrie wesentlich laufruhiger. natürlich wirst du einen unterschied merken, wenn das m6 anstatt 20 17 kilo wiegt. wirklich wendiger wird es darduch aber nicht, nur halt etwas agiler.
den hauptunterschied macht ganz klar die geometrie.


----------



## iRider (7. Oktober 2008)

the thunder schrieb:


> ganz genau^^
> ich wieg mit austattung ca. 65 bis 70 kg



Dann könntest Du auch das Problem haben dass der Dämpfer im M6 einen zu geringen Einstellbereich nach Unten hat und überdämpft ist.

@Christiaan: ich dachte Du wärst schon am Ende des Einstellbereichts?


----------



## Christiaan (8. Oktober 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Dann könntest Du auch das Problem haben dass der Dämpfer im M6 einen zu geringen Einstellbereich nach Unten hat und überdämpft ist.
> 
> @Christiaan: ich dachte Du wärst schon am Ende des Einstellbereichts?



Dachte Ich auch, aber was schmutz am dampfer ,und nach saubern koennte Ich den Rebound noch etwas ausdrehen


----------



## the thunder (8. Oktober 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Dann könntest Du auch das Problem haben dass der Dämpfer im M6 einen zu geringen Einstellbereich nach Unten hat und überdämpft ist.
> 
> @Christiaan: ich dachte Du wärst schon am Ende des Einstellbereichts?


 
ah ok danke, an des problem hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. lohnt sich den eig. die aufpreis vom ccdb zum ccdb mit titanium spring? also ich mein vom gewicht her?
macht des den so viel aus?


----------



## Christiaan (8. Oktober 2008)

Dnek so um 300 gram, mehr wird es wohl nicht sein


----------

